# need floor ..trunk.. where to go



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

my floor pans..braces ..trunk pan and rear body mounts are rusted out.. where would be best place to get these ..best = cheapest ...ouch this is going hurt


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I used Sherman parts and I was very happy with them. 
You can order them from any of the restoration suppliers.
I was able to avoid shipping costs by ordering from my local Auto Value store. Had the parts the next day and the price was equal or better than the cost of parts plus shipping.

You can also order them from Rock Auto.


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

I was able to order from any of the usual players in the aftermarket parts business but shipping was so expensive. I ended calling Goodmark which was the brand floor I wanted and they hooked me up with a local auto parts distribution warehouse 30 minutes down the road and I just went and picked it up. Goodmark was easy to work with and I was impressed with their floor stamping for my '64. 

-Thor


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

jmt455 said:


> I used Sherman parts and I was very happy with them.
> You can order them from any of the restoration suppliers.
> I was able to avoid shipping costs by ordering from my local Auto Value store. Had the parts the next day and the price was equal or better than the cost of parts plus shipping.
> 
> You can also order them from Rock Auto.


... checked Sherman and they had the parts I needed ..strange enough I checked with Rockauto and they had the parts ..from Sherman ..for LESS than Sherman :willy:..?? Thanks for your help


----------

